# Why do they do this?



## darla (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi, my 2 new moms do a very peculiar thing. It may be a common mouse thing but I have no idea what it means. Hopefully someone can shed some light on the situation. Here is the story: I got these 2 mice from the pet store( along with a male that I thought was a female). The girls were pregnant already when I got them and have since had a litter each. All pups are wonderful and lost not a one. The first litter is up and running already. All pups are still nursing. The pet store mice are not tame at all. I do try to put my hand in with them everyday to get them used to me. Not much luck yet but it has only been since the beginning of this month since I got them and with the new litters I have not been bothering them too much. Now for the weird thing, they stretch their noses way out to smell my hand squint their eyes run back then proceed to "fluff" bedding onto my hand as if burying my hand will make it go away. What does this really mean? and will it get better or is it hopeless? As for the pups, when they are weaned and I separate them are they going to behave like mom and dad or will they mellow soon?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They're trying to incorporate a strange thing/smell (your hand) into their environment. The squinting at you means they're a bit nervous but not petrified, there's a good chance you'll be able to tame them if they are willing to come close enough to bury you :lol:


----------



## darla (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Thanks, I'm glad to hear that. They are so cute I want to cuddle but they won't have it just yet. Been trying to hand feed mealworms( they love them), but they won't take them from me they only bury my hand. Have more recent pics of the pups, will post.


----------

